# Im thinking of doing a SR20DE all motor setup



## projects13coupe (Mar 2, 2004)

I want at least an extra 100 hp out of my SR20de thats in my NX2000. Would it be cheaper than buying a jspec motor like SR20VE or sr20det? I want to do an all motor build up cuz i already have a motor to the side. What would u guys do.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Sell the engine and get a DET or a VE.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, to stay N/A, you're not going to get 100 extra hp out of your engine. I assume you're trying to get about 220 N/A whp. If you've been reading this section, you'd see that 210 is about the current N/A limit of the SR20DE. Not to mention the cost of the custom parts dumped into the engine, you're looking at a $10,000 investment to make it to 220whp with no boost. You can try an SR20VE, but I don't recall an SR20VE going over 210whp either due to the lack of aftermarket support. 

You want an extra 100whp? Get a t25 turbo and save your wallet.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Lemme jus give you a list of items you would need to achieve such high HP N/A:

JWT ECU
CAI
2.5" exhaust
HS Gen6 header
JWT cams (I guess C5 is the highest so far...)
Valve springs
cam gears
ported/polished head
upgraded valves
higher compression pistons
custom intake manifold
custom throttle body
High performance plugs/wires
MSD ignition system
91 octane fuel
grounding kit (for better voltage transfer)
upgraded injectors
UR pulleys
Remove A/C and P/S to free up some horses
ACT or JWT clutch
JWT/Fidenza Flightened Flywheel

and much more


----------



## PursuitofKnowledge (Mar 29, 2004)

I'd like to know why you think it would be that big of a deal. That doing all that and you would only get 220 hp out of the motor. There are alot of variables in the way you can build your motor. What compression pistons are you using? What is the lift and duration on the cams you are using? And what is the rev limit going to be set to?


----------



## PursuitofKnowledge (Mar 29, 2004)

1 more thing, how hard would nitrous be on a motor like this?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Jim wolf makes a good nitrous kit that can support a 100 shot.....requires alot, but there are good bit of people that use it...www.jimwolftechnology.com...There is a sticky on www.sr20deforum.com that will tell you all about you nitrous Q and A


----------

